# 55 gallon mbuna stocking question



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

I have recently purchased a 55 gallon tank that will be filtered by 2 aquaclear 110s. I was planning on keeping acei, yellow labs, and one or two other species in this tank. I am looking for species with the most color that will coexist with the least amount of aggression. I have read that the easiest way to do this is to overstock the tank. I assume that I will be able to do this with this tank because the filters will cycle the tank 18 times every hour. Any suggestions as to what species will fit this mold and how many of each species I should stock? I am also interested in peacock cichlids as well. Thanks all.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

3 species, 5 fish each, 15 fish total is a good number for a 55.

some say acei tend to get too big for a 55, some say they are fine

as for the third species, i like a lot of the cynotilapia, but the females aren't very colorful, they aren't the worst though


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe rusties for the third species, going with the least aggressive idea. Iodotropheus sprengerae if you want to look them up in the Profiles.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

how about demasoni like 12 of them??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

geekEE said:


> I am looking for species with the most color that will coexist with the least amount of aggression.


Demasoni don't fit the criteria. :thumb:


----------



## Tundra_Wolf (May 16, 2010)

Hello all im new to this site and to cichlids. I havent started yet but will soon be setting up my 55 gallon tank. I need to know what all i need to set up the tank? I was thinking of getting Yellow & White Labid, Red and Blue Zebra, Orange blossom Peacock, Albino, Yellow and Red peacock, Rope Fish and some kind of a shark aswell as a few Plecos. What do you think? Are these fish ok together or not. I need alot of help as i dont wnat to fail in doing this cichlid tank. Thank you for you time.

Sharon


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Well I am new to Cichlids also but I dont think in a 55 a Peacock well be good to mix with Mbunas. I think the Mbunas will pick on the Peacocks.

Roger



Tundra_Wolf said:


> Hello all im new to this site and to cichlids. I havent started yet but will soon be setting up my 55 gallon tank. I need to know what all i need to set up the tank? I was thinking of getting Yellow & White Labid, Red and Blue Zebra, Orange blossom Peacock, Albino, Yellow and Red peacock, Rope Fish and some kind of a shark aswell as a few Plecos. What do you think? Are these fish ok together or not. I need alot of help as i dont wnat to fail in doing this cichlid tank. Thank you for you time.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## Tundra_Wolf (May 16, 2010)

Oh i am not sure i was told that Peacocks are semi aggressive like the labs are. i am just trying to figure it all out one sire says one thing about certian cichlids and another site says something else totally different then the other lol its getting confusing.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

peacocks are more aggressive than tropicals, but peaceful in terms of malawi cichlids, mbuna are known to be pretty aggressive, and it tends to stress the more peaceful cichlids like peacocks to death


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes this is what I was trying to say.

Roger



cjacob316 said:


> peacocks are more aggressive than tropicals, but peaceful in terms of malawi cichlids, mbuna are known to be pretty aggressive, and it tends to stress the more peaceful cichlids like peacocks to death


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

I am going to pass on the acei as I have done the reading and many have said they get too large for my 55. So instead I was thinking yellow labs, cobue, and possibly red zebra cichlids. Will this be a compatible setup? The colores of these species are absolutely stunning.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

i have peacocks in a tank with mbuna and yes they are less aggressive....

i have 2 electric blue peacock males that are about4/4.5 inches with a number of mbuna and they do fine just overstock the tank and give the decoration some height and u should be fine...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

geekEE said:


> I was thinking yellow labs, cobue, and possibly red zebra cichlids. Will this be a compatible setup?


The labs and red zebras will crossbreed. I do have them together, but my zebras are proven females, there is no male in the tank and they never hold.


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

Is there a mbuna species that is just as colorful as the zebra that won't crossbreed with the labs or cobue?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

How about Saulosi, Red Zebra, and Cyno Hara?

The Saulosi male is stunning, the females, golden yellow...Hara females are bluer that Cobue females,and love the light blue males struttung their stuff.... and the red zebra to round out the color contrast! Could find some OB females as well.

I have this combination in a larger tank with other mbuna, but the colors look great, and have a minimal chance of crossbreeding. Plus, it is downright difficult to fins nice Labs these days.


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

That is exactly what I was looking for saulosi cyno hara and red zebra. Absolutely beautiful. How many of each and at what ratio for my 55? And what does OB mean? Thanks again


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Ideally, aim for 1M, 4-5 females each....Start with 8-10 young, and pull extra males. OB is orange blotch. You can find some Red Zebra(Estherae) with black splotches on them...I like them best, and have both, regular and OB in my 120 gallon.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Floridagirl said:


> Ideally, aim for 1M, 4-5 females each....Start with 8-10 young, and pull extra males. OB is orange blotch. You can find some Red Zebra(Estherae) with black splotches on them...I like them best, and have both, regular and OB in my 120 gallon.


Where are you in Florida?? I may be able to help you out sourcing those fish..


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

Tampa area


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

As far as 8 to 10 young did you mean per species or total?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

8-10 per species to end up with 5-6 per species, total. I wish you were more North. I have a friend with red zebras coming out of his ears.


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

Ya Panama is a bit of a drive. 
Lol thank you so much for all of your help. I truely appreciate it.


----------



## Tundra_Wolf (May 16, 2010)

What do you think could i put Dolphin cichlid, Yellow Labs, Zebras, Peacocks, Kenyi, bumblebee, Kadango and Electric blue Johanni all in the same tank. Are they compatible. And what would be a good bottom dweller (algae eater)for these cichlids. Has anyone every heard of a Rope Fish and if they would be ok with Cichlids. as well as Hammers cobalt blue lobster grows 5" and a Viper Shrimp that grows 6". Please let me know thank you. I know i am asking a lot of Questions but i am new to keeping Cichlids and to posting stuff on any kind of forums.

Thank Tundra


----------



## Tundra_Wolf (May 16, 2010)

OB could be Orange Blossom which is a Peacock cichlid.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Tundra Wolf,

You have quite a few thoughts and ideas for a tank. There are many who would like to help, but will refrain from giving advice on Geekee's thread. I'd advise you to start your own thread, listing what size tank, and what your goals are. You will be suprised at the response. This is great group of knowledgeable people.


----------



## Tundra_Wolf (May 16, 2010)

Thank you Floridagirl i will do that. I didnt know that i wouldnt get much replys necaise this was someone elses thread. I will remember that. Thanks a ton.

Tundra


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

I cannot find saulosi or cyno hara anywhere in the tampa bay area. Because of my busy schedule at school I would rather not have them shipped to my house. I would hate for them to arrive and not be able to get them inside fast enough. So as for now I need a couple more options to go with the red zebras. Any suggestions? All of you have been very supportive and I appreciate it very much. Great forum. :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

my fish usually don't get delivered until close to 5, so they can obviously handle sitting at your door if they can handle sloshing around in a truck


----------



## geekEE (May 1, 2010)

cjacob316 said:


> my fish usually don't get delivered until close to 5, so they can obviously handle sitting at your door if they can handle sloshing around in a truck


I usually don't get home until around 8 to 9. I have a large fence that goes around the outside of my house which the postal services tend to throw packages over regardless if they are fragile or not. I'm still very uneasy about it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd wait for a day off, and have them shipped. Or, see if your local LFS will order them for you...which will be more expensive , but maybe worth it, for your peace of mind. Also keep a look out on Craigslist and the Buy/Sell/Trade here.


----------

